# Not Dry Firing SW 9mm M&P After Take Down



## DeltaOrion (Feb 13, 2011)

Am new to handguns. Bought a SW 9mm, M&P and during the "get acquainted phase", I broke it down and looked it over. Problem: (I think). Is it supposed to dry fire with each pull of the trigger as does my wife's new SW 380? I was sure this gun did the same prior to the take down, but I have to rack the slide just a bit to get it to dry fire. Otherwise, nothing happens when I pull the trigger. Manual saftey is "off" and empty magazine is inserted. Am I ok, or did I screw something up when I had it apart? Looking to be put at ease. Thanks for any assistance. Gary / Homosassa, FL


----------



## walleye (Feb 4, 2011)

Your 9mm S&W M&P is working exactly like it is suppose to. It does not dry fire without being cocked, ever so slightly. Mine does the same exact thing and has since it was new. So you can relax.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but there is some important info being lost here. The MP9 has an SA action as do all M&P pistols (disregard what S&W says). That is, a Single Action. It must be cocked before each shot. When firing one round in this semi-auto pistol, the action is "racked" by the recoil to cock the gun for the next shot. When dry-firing, there is no recoil so you must manually rack the action to cock the gun for the next dry-fire.

Your wife's 380 is evidently a DA or double action meaning that pulling the trigger both cocks and then fires the gun. 

The difference is that a DA takes a little more effort and a longer stroke. This tends to reduce accuracy but can save her life in a bad situation because she does not have to worry if the gun is cocked; she just pulls out the gun and fires it into an attacker.


----------

